# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Very Convenient Multiple Fishing Hook, Split Shot Storage

## WhiteHorse3340

Before I had one of these, I stored all my hooks in my tackle box, usually in their original packaging, and I used old medicine or film containers to store my split shots in.  My tackle box was pretty unorganized because of it, too.  I saw this, and although they recommend using it for bass baits and the like (I'm not much of a bass fisherman at all), I used it to store all my hooks in now, and I'm loving it.  All my hooks are neatly organized, and when I'm done with one, I don't have to fuss over looking through my box...it's just a simple matter of opening this and finding the right "page".  Be careful how many split shots you put in one pouch, though.  Too many will cause it to lose the seal and then you lose 'em all.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shop...product/37107/

----------


## pete lynch

My brother has one of those and he likes it a lot too.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks right handy (or left handy).

----------


## welderguy

neat Idea, bet using the zipper plastic school bags and a 3 ring binder would do just as good, Dollar tree here I come

----------


## Ranger F

> neat Idea, bet using the zipper plastic school bags and a 3 ring binder would do just as good, Dollar tree here I come


Cheapskate!    Good idea!  I like it

----------


## welderguy

> Cheapskate!    Good idea!  I like it


 I'm Frugal !! LOL

----------


## natertot

Not a bad idea! If it came with a zipper closure instead of the velcro strap, I'd go get me one.

----------


## Lil K

I saw something similar to that a couple weeks ago while at the fishing shop, but decided to not get it. Now I'm hearing some good reviews! Maybe I'll have to go look into it a little more. Thanks for sharing.

----------

